# Starting Out



## unclemonty (20 Oct 2009)

I'm about to re-visit the aquarium hobby, after a break of a few years. I would like to have some plants in my tank, although don't wish to go high-tech and use CO2. However, I'm aware that the alkalinity of the local water supply is very low and presumably, therefore, it's buffering capacity is low. Under these circumstances, would plants grow successfully and, if so, would their presence have the potential to cause large swings in pH values? Does anybody on this forum have experience of growing plants successfully in low-alkalinity water?

Many thanks.


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Oct 2009)

Hi, 
    Yes, alkalinity and pH are completely irrelevant as long as the proper levels of nutrients are provided.

Cheers,

Edit: The topic has been moved from "Plants" to "Water Chemistry".


----------

